# Stolen raft in Missoula



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone stole friends' boat in Missoula. This was this afternoon, Monday October 19th. The FB post is public and sharable, if you do the FB thing.

Alexandria Darnell

VIN # UFAIRO215K07

Dear friends... PLEASE BE ON THE LOOKOUT and SHARE.
We just got our trailer fixed and locked up with our boat and the frame was NOT on, but the boat was pulled off our trailer and stolen in the past 12ish hours. Red aire 14' super duper puma with grey floor. Maddening and disheartening.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

What the fuck is happening to our state? This used to be very uncommon only a year or two ago. this is the 5th major theft of boater gear I've heard of between Kalispell and Missoula.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> What the fuck is happening to our state? This used to be very uncommon only a year or two ago. this is the 5th major theft of boater gear I've heard of between Kalispell and Missoula.


It does seem someone is targeting boats and gear, and if so, they must have a market. But maybe there's been an uptick of thefts overall, and boats and gear are just part of it.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

So sorry, that just sucks
I agree about the increase in thievery; people feel desperate, have a false sense of entitlement for what they don't have, and have lost the good sense of right and wrong
Hope you get your raft back...whoever stole it will get their due in time


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

2tomcat2 said:


> So sorry, that just sucks
> I agree about the increase in thievery; people feel desperate, have a false sense of entitlement for what they don't have, and have lost the good sense of right and wrong
> Hope you get your raft back...whoever stole it will get their due in time


Not my raft, Alex & Lonny's raft. If you go to the FB post (if you're on FB, if you can stomach it) there is an update about a neighbor seeing a truck with the raft taco'd in the back. They're checking for neighborhood security cams. Still seems like a long shot.


----------

